# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Marktonderzoek innovatie in de zorg

## innovatiefindezorg

Voor school ben ik bezig met het opzetten van een innovatie in de
gezondheidszorg. Daarbij hoort natuurlijk een klein marktonderzoek, om
er achter te komen of deze innovatie draagvlak heeft. Daar kan ik jullie
hulp erg goed bij gebruiken. Zouden jullie voor mij de enquête in willen
vullen?(2 min. werk) Het zou ontzettend fijn zijn als jullie deze
enquêtes ook willen delen met vrienden/netwerken!

Onderstaande link, verwijst jullie direct naar de enquête. Klik de
enquête aan, die voor jou van toepassing is.

Link voor de mensen die (indien nodig) bezoekers of patiënten in het
ziekenhuis zijn:
http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/W2LVDC8

Link voor de mensen die in het ziekenhuis werken:
http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/WL8YH5B


Alvast heel erg bedankt!!

----------

